# CFL 2012 Thread



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Had to do it - a thread to talk about anything related to this year's CFL season  I love guitars but I also like watching sports and I'm a big football fan and watch as many games as I can...including tonight's pre-season games...

I know pre-season means squat but Mike Reilly looked really good for the Lions tonight...do we have a quarterback controversy brewing in BC?...lol...Travis is the man but it's nice to have a good backup and Reilly looked really good tonight  

Closer game between the Argos and Ti-cats - I think the Argos will be better this year with Ricky Ray...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's just pre-season, so can't put too much stock into it, but it is shaping up to be an interesting year with three of the top QB's over the last few years now all in the East, and not just Calvillo.

We'll see how the young guys in the West do...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I always look forward to the start of the CFL season. I've been a season ticket holder with the Argos for as long as I can remember. I've had ups and downs as a fan for years but always had fun. This year I won't be able to make all of the games because of other commitments so I thought if there was any interest I would put some of them up here for grabs (for free) once my Wife and I decide which games we are going to attend. I only have 2 tickets but they are just about right at the 55 yard line. Go Argos!


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

The Toronto/Hamilton game was fun to watch last night. Even the mistakes were exciting. This promises to be a fun season. As much as I liked Kevin Glenn, having Henry Burris in Hamilton should make for one heck of a season. Both teams seemed to have a wealth of talent.
Go Cats!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Agreed, it should be a great season guys  Some interesting changes this year most notably with Ricky Ray going to the Argos and Henry Burris going to the Ti-cats...It's not like I've ever been a Stampeders fan but I always kinda liked Henry Burris... I think both teams will be better with their new QBs.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

HUge, huge CFL fan. Looking forward to Ottawa having a team again, and would love to see a Maritime team so all those St. FX, Acadia, Mount A, and St. Mary's guys could finally play on home turf instead of having to move to Alberta for employment.

Hadn't followed the off-season stuff, so when I turned on the game last night and saw the lineup of receivers the Cats had, I was a little taken aback. Wait, you mean Henry Burris gets to throw to Dave Stala, Chris Williams, AND Andy Fantuz?

I don't care what anyone says. There are few things as exciting as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game. And though I know I've posted it before, here is one enduring reason why: CFL Montreal at Toronto - Wild Ending - October 29, 2010 - YouTube


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd love to see a maritime team too - and yes I'm also looking forward to Ottawa getting a team back  great youtube vid too - what a wild ending - only in the CFL eh ;o) 

I think the Cats are gonna be good this year - they made some good moves in the off season including Burris - he might be 37 but I think he's still got some gas in the tank and with some good receivers and Cortez as an Offensive co-ordinator I'm willing to bet that they will provide some great offence and will be a tough team to beat...


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

It'll be interesting to see how things go for the four new head coaches.

I'm going to have a hard time adjusting to Ray in double blue. I wonder if any of the Edmonton quarterbacks will be able to get the job done. Jyles? Joseph? They might have to call Michael Bishop.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Should be interesting in Edmonton as they watch how the big Ray for Jyles trade unfolds this season...it would be tough to argue that Edmonton get the better deal there but I guess time will tell...I think they actually have a pretty good one two punch in Edmonton with Jyles and Joseph...I think they like Matt Nichols too even though he threw a couple of interceptions last night...

BC's new head coach has been around here for awhile so the transition to Benevides should be pretty seamless...I'm kind of intrigued to see how Cortez does in Hamilton with Burris - they might produce some exciting offense this year...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Only preseason, but a close finish tot he Esks & Stamps--now if the Esks wouldn't wear green pants with yellow helmets and the Stamps would ditch the black pyjama pants and wear white....

(Yeah I care about the unis to a degree, because I do have to look at them...)


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

doriangrey said:


> BC's new head coach has been around here for awhile so the transition to Benevides should be pretty seamless...


It was a good decision to make "Little Wally" the head coach.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Not that I'm comparing Ricky Ray to Gretzky, but that Ray trade helped my Eskies about as much as the Gretzky trade helped my Oilers. Your welcome, Argos.


I expect them to have a rough year. Losing Messam didn't help either.

What's your view on Kavis Reed? Personally, I don't care for his sideline tantrums.

I was just reading that Winnipeg's new stadium won't open until next year. I guess they over-promised and under-delivered. largetongue

Blue Bombers say new stadium will not open this season


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I like him. He's smart, he really wants to win and he's an Eskimo through-and-through. The sideline antics wouldn't be my style, but I'm OK with it. It can work as long as there's substance there too.


I think Kavis Reed is the best coach the Esks have had in ages, and he was just what they needed last year.

But we'll see how Ricky Ray's departure affects them.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

buzzy said:


> It was a good decision to make "Little Wally" the head coach.


yup, it was the right call...It should be a good year for the Leos - I think Lulay is excellent and he is only going to get better...I hear he is very well liked by his teammates so I think the chemistry is there. It's also going to be cool to watch Geroy Simon become the all-time CFL leader in receiving yardage..


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I know its only pre-season but like I said in an earlier post I think the Ti-Cats are gonna be good this year...I didn't see the game but I saw the highlights and Burris is looking pretty good...I think that Cortez and Burris are gonna make that team exciting this year...I'm a Lions fan so it's not like I'm partial to the Ti-cats but I think it's gonna be fun to watch that team this year...I know it's early but I'm gonna go out on a limb and pick Hamilton to come out of the east...Ricky Ray could revitalize the Argos but I'm more intrigued by the Ti-Cats in the east...but you can never count out Calvillo and the Alouettes...still going with the Ti-Cats as an early pic from the east ;o)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Ricky Ray has not looked particularly stunning in his first two exhibition games. I hope he wakes up soon or he may be the back up.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

The only preseason games I've been able to watch were those two last Wednesday. I can't wait for the regular season. Only eight more sleeps.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Never mind. No need to get into detailed predictions here, I guess. ;-)


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

game on boys & girls 

nice start to the season for the leos - Geroy makes CFL history and the Lions win...what happened to Hamilton - 43-16...ouch...Durant only passed for about 100 yards more than Burris but a 27 point difference...ouch...I'm still sticking with my earlier post in that I think Hamilton will be a contender in the east this year...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

well boys and girls week 2 starts tomorrow night! Maybe the East will do a little better this weekend since all 4 teams in the west beat teams from the east in week 1...at least 1 team in the east has to win with Winnipeg and Montreal squaring off tomorrow night...not trash talkin - just saying ;o)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

doriangrey said:


> game on boys & girls
> 
> nice start to the season for the leos - Geroy makes CFL history and the Lions win...what happened to Hamilton - 43-16...ouch...Durant only passed for about 100 yards more than Burris but a 27 point difference...ouch...I'm still sticking with my earlier post in that I think _Hamilton will be a contender in the east this year_...


They might be, but damn the front line has to give Burris some time to do what he does. A great arm and agile receivers amounts to squat if the thrower is spending all their time trying to either get a view of where the receivers are, or trying to avoid getting sacked.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

True enough mhammer...I like Burris and I want to see a Lions vs Ti-Cats Grey Cup so I hope they can find a rhythm and start playing better

Lions won the battle of the big cats last night...Lulay is so fun to watch...and Tim Brown was really good - the guy is a threat on every return...pretty good game overall


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Great games last night and this afternoon. Terrific entertainent. I don't know what it is but it seems that every season starts out with amazing kick returns, and this season is no different. And as always, if you didn't see the last 3minutes, you didn't REALLY see the game.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

The last return by Taylor in tonight's game had me holding my breath. I thought Calgary might tie the game right there. Good thing for Calgary they have some depth at QB with Tate out of commission for a while. A shame for Tate and for us; I was looking forward to watching him play. Guess we'll have to wait on that.

Very entertaining football so far this weekend. Can't wait for tomorrow's game.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

buzzy said:


> The last return by Taylor in tonight's game had me holding my breath. I thought Calgary might tie the game right there. Good thing for Calgary they have some depth at QB with Tate out of commission for a while. A shame for Tate and for us; I was looking forward to watching him play. Guess we'll have to wait on that.
> 
> Very entertaining football so far this weekend. Can't wait for tomorrow's game.


ARRGGHHH

But yeah entertaining.

The Stamps scored too quickly at the end, and couldn't stop the Argos...

Hope Tate gets better soon...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

zontar said:


> Hope Tate gets better soon...



Looks like he is out with a shoulder injury and is getting a MRI...

Impressive win by the Roughriders...they are going to be tough...should be a great game this weekend betwween the Lions and the Roughriders !


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Anybody in Ontario want to go to the Argos/Bombers game on July 18th at 7:30pm? I am a season ticket holder but cannot make this game. These are great seats at approximately the 55 yardline (Centrefield). I will give them away for free and will mail (or courier) them off to you as long as you promise not to sell them. These are worth $150.00 for 2 tickets. The best answer as to why you Love or Hate the Argos wins the two tickets. Cut off for this has to be tomorrow by 8pm so I can mail these off in time.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> Anybody in Ontario want to go to the Argos/Bombers game on July 18th at 7:30pm? I am a season ticket holder but cannot make this game. These are great seats at approximately the 55 yardline (Centrefield). I will give them away for free and will mail (or courier) them off to you as long as you promise not to sell them. These are worth $150.00 for 2 tickets. The best answer as to why you Love or Hate the Argos wins the two tickets. Cut off for this has to be tomorrow by 8pm so I can mail these off in time.


That is awesome Intrepid - what a totally cool thing to do!!!  I'd take a stab at entering your contest but I won't be in Ontario this weekend ;o)


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Doriangrey. Looks like no one wants tickets to the Argos. I will keep this open until tomorrow at 8pm. If no takers, I've got a neighbour who I usually give some of my tickets to from time to time.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

doriangrey said:


> Looks like he is out with a shoulder injury and is getting a MRI...
> 
> Impressive win by the Roughriders...they are going to be tough...should be a great game this weekend betwween the Lions and the Roughriders !


We'll see about that. Riders' defence is starting to gel, but the offence is having a hard time finding enough chemistry to be consistent. Leos have looked good on both sides of the ball from what I've seen of them this season. Riders' special teams have stunk for years, don't think we've had a decent kick return team for a decade. Anyhoo, these are two teams that do not have a lot of love for each other, so it should still be a decent game.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> Anybody in Ontario want to go to the Argos/Bombers game on July 18th at 7:30pm? I am a season ticket holder but cannot make this game. These are great seats at approximately the 55 yardline (Centrefield). I will give them away for free and will mail (or courier) them off to you as long as you promise not to sell them. These are worth $150.00 for 2 tickets. The best answer as to why you Love or Hate the Argos wins the two tickets. Cut off for this has to be tomorrow by 8pm so I can mail these off in time.



OK I'm game. The reason I love the Argos is because when I was in college in TO in the early 80s I lived in Parkdale. It was a great atmosphere walking to CNE Stadium and taking in a football game. Especially if the Tiger Cats were in town!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

mario said:


> OK I'm game. The reason I love the Argos is because when I was in college in TO in the early 80s I lived in Parkdale. It was a great atmosphere walking to CNE Stadium and taking in a football game. Especially if the Tiger Cats were in town!


Plus my 13 year old son would love it!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Crap. My Eskies have the 8th best offense in the league.
> 
> If they hold mid-season open tryouts, I'm heading down there.



...lol...at least they have nowhere to go but up ;o)


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

mario said:


> Plus my 13 year old son would love it!


Nice....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Very generous of you to offer, Intrepid. If Mario can't make it, call up the Children's Hospital or local Big Brothers or Boys & Girls Club and see if they can use them.

I think one of the perennial problems with CFL teams is that the season is so damn short. If the team has a lot of newer players, by the time they have gelled as a team, it's playoff time and they're eliminated. If you want the sort of artful level of play you get from baseball, hockey, and basketball, they have to play more than 18 games a season.

The 18 game-season is also one of the reasons why the league has not expanded more. Given that each team only plays 10 games at home in a season, that's not a huge incentive to build a stadium, whether by the municipality or private investors. That's part of what has held up the return of football to Ottawa, and part of what prevents a Maritime team from being established in Moncton. It's just a huge hunk of real estate to sit around doing nothing between Remembrance Day and Canada Day.

The Edmonton-Saskatchewan game had to be one of the worst CFL games I have ever seen in my life. It was like they were all injected with stupid-drugs. Dumb penalties, lousy blocking, sloppy receiving, and telegraphing 60% of all plays. It was "Who wants to get roughed up by Odell Willis?" Day. The Argos-Stamps game, by contrast, was top-notch CFL action. Not quite the exciting triple-kick melee that erupted when Montreal did the last-play tie-breaking field goal that went wide in 2010 against the Argos, but a classic CFL moment in the great tradition of game-winning last-play field goals.

I hope the bottom-ranked teams can get their act together soon. I especially hope Hamilton can get their offensive line working properly. I noticed that two of their more notable players from last year - Marcus Thigpen and Justin Hickman - are now gone to the NFL.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The Edmonton-Saskatchewan game had to be one of the worst CFL games I have ever seen in my life.


The only thing I liked about it was that the Eskimos lost--now if there was a way the Riders could have lost as well...
:woot:


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

zontar said:


> The only thing I liked about it was that the Eskimos lost--now if there was a way the Riders could have lost as well...
> :woot:


Two teams really struggling in their rebuilding phases as Esks were gutted going into last season, same story for the Riders this season (think Hamilton had more Riders starting on their roster than SK did!). If either team can find some offensive chemistry, they'll improve, how much is hard to say, though. Prolly safe to say the two teams will be duking it out for the basement in the West and Sunday's game was a preview of the mediocrity that will dog both teams if they are unable to find some traction this season.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The Winner is (and the only contestant entered) is Mario!!! I hope you and your son enjoy the Argos/Bombers game. Congratulations.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Top five positives about my Eskie's offense...
> 
> 5. Esk's punter gets to run on and off the field a lot; never has to worry about getting cold or stiff.
> 4. Gives the Esk's defense a lot of opportunity to work on their game.
> ...


That actually made me laugh out loud!  



Intrepid said:


> The Winner is (and the only contestant entered) is Mario!!! I hope you and your son enjoy the Argos/Bombers game. Congratulations.


Very cool Intrepid!!! and congrats to Mario - I hope you and your son have a blast at the game


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> The Winner is (and the only contestant entered) is Mario!!! I hope you and your son enjoy the Argos/Bombers game. Congratulations.


 Thank you again for the tickets! As I mentioned I am going to take the day off from work and make it a father/son day (guitar shops, food and the Argos).


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Hmmm, no discussion in regards to week 3 action?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Hmmm, no discussion in regards to week 3 action?


Entertaining game between Hamilton and Toronto. QBs formerly of Edmonton and Calgary...battle of Alberta becomes battle of Ontario. Lots of exciting play that's for sure. Toronto would have won aside from a great Hamilton kick returner, I think.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Some good games in week 3 - On Saturday I honestly thought BC was going to march down the field and tie that game in that last minute but it just didn't happen...The Rough Riders look good with a strong defence...I really like watching Travis Lulay - he is an exciting quarterback...

I was glad to see the Ti-Cats win (sorry Argos fans)...and yes the Bombers are not looking good - and Buck Pierce is out with an injury - shocking...I like Buck Pierce and he is a fierce competitor but the guy is always hurt...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Normally, any game that has a lot of 2-and-outs is a boring game. This year, in light of what we've seen so far, 2-and-outs just get you to the kick returns faster! And THAT'S where the excitement begins.

I don't know what the hell happened to the Bombers. I was glad to see the Eskimos finally get a little something to be proud about, but I expected a little more of a fight from the Bombers than what I saw.

The Montreal-Calgary game demonstrated, yet once again, that there are few things as unpredictable and rivetting as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game. If you went out to take a leak during that time, when you returned you were probably thinking "Wait, did I leave during the *3rd* or 4th quarter?".

A friend of mine who I went to the 2009 Grey Cup with suggested going to the Cup this year in Toronto. So we went to check for tickets on-line. They're gone as gone can be. Given what we saw of the Cats this weekend, though, there is a possibility that they go to "the show" this year. In which case, I would imagine there'd be some sort of large-screen event in Hamilton, at Ivor Wynne or Copps or wherever, for which we'd gladly head on down the QEW to sit and watch with the fans.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Yup, Bombers defence brought a new level of suck to their game last weekend. Hope they can get sorted out in a hurry or Paul Lapolice will have the dubious distinction of being the first coach to get his head handed to him this season. Esks got a badly needed shot in the arm via this game to restore confidence after that dismal showing in week 2.

Leos at Riders was a classic game that could've went either way. The return of the missed field goal led to a 10-point game swing that was pivotal to the outcome, so Rider fans do not take the win for granted. Geroy and McCallum both looked to be having an off-day, but the rest of the Leo's looked to be firing on all cylinders. 

Like every sports writer in the country who saw the Riders in the pre-season and pegged 'em dead last in the West, I'm gobsmacked they're the only 3-0 team after week 3. Offense still has to gel quite a bit more, but we in Rider-land have to be very happy with what we've seen of them so far.

Caught the Stamps - Als game and agree wholeheartedly with mhammer's comments. Man, it ain't over 'til it's over in the CFL! Kudos to Calvillo for gutting it out.

Only caught hilights of the 'Cats - Argos game, but looked exciting from what I saw. Ricky Ray still carrying on his inconsistent ways of the past couple of seasons? Burriss is a physically capable quarterback, but is not particularly mentally strong as he often suffers from emotional momentum swings - gets stronger if he enjoys early success, weaker if he faces early adversity. Think Hamtown will improve as season goes on - they have some quality in the offence this year.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Toronto probably would've won that game last weekend if they could've scored some touchdowns. They were inside the 20 yard line several times and came away with very little. Not a particularly good game for Ricky Ray. A few overthrows and at least one bounced ball that I can remember. Having said that, he didn't get a lot of protection at times. It'll be interesting to see how he does tomorrow night. 

Will the Bombers be 0-4 after tomorrow? It's quite possible.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Is it just me or does Lulay look a little bit off this year? 9kkhhd

The Lions offence in general doesn't seem to be as sharp as I might have expected. A number of two 'n outs and missed opportunities.

I guess it's only week #4 and perhaps the defence of the other teams has been very good.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

buzzy said:


> Is it just me or does Lulay look a little bit off this year? 9kkhhd
> 
> The Lions offence in general doesn't seem to be as sharp as I might have expected. A number of two 'n outs and missed opportunities.
> 
> I guess it's only week #4 and perhaps the defence of the other teams has been very good.


Don't know that Lulay himself looks off, but Leos need to establish more of a balanced attack (ie. running game) including Lulay himself carrying the ball a bit more. That'll spread D's more and give more opps for the passing game. Also call a few more audibles when you read blitz - stuff like that can open up opps for screen plays and so on.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Tate is out, so this season all of a sudden looks like it could suck.
He had a great start as well.

Hopefully Cornish comes on strong,a nd gives the Stamps a good threat on the ground...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw this morning that Noel Prefontaine will be out for pretty much the entire season.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

gtone said:


> Don't know that Lulay himself looks off, but Leos need to establish more of a balanced attack (ie. running game) including Lulay himself carrying the ball a bit more. That'll spread D's more and give more opps for the passing game. Also call a few more audibles when you read blitz - stuff like that can open up opps for screen plays and so on.


I agree with everything you said...I do really like Lulay but I think sometimes he gets a little worked up cuz he is so into the game...I think sometimes he needs to settle down a bit and read the "D" a little better...that's why I was such a big Dickinson fan when he was here because he always seemed so calm and could read the "D" and move the chains patiently...Lulay is exciting to watch and I think he is going to be a great QB but I think he needs to take a page out of Dickinson's book and calm down a bit...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I saw this morning that Noel Prefontaine will be out for pretty much the entire season.


And Rob Bagg is out too. He's on the Riders' nine-game injured list.

They're dropping...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Ricky Ray stepped up in the Argos win over the Blue Bombers. It kind of felt like Winnipeg was finally going to get their first win but not last night. Thank you again to Intrepid for the fantastic seats. My son and I had a great time at the game!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was kind of rooting for Winnipeg to finally get their 2 pts, but twas not to be. Whatever your allegiances, as always, the last 3 minutes provided the entertainment value.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

I`ve been away from the game for so long I am completely out of touch....just watching the Stampeders and the Riders now on the web. First game of the season for me.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

What a finish last night - Stamps are down 17 points with about 5 minutes left and they come back to win it...incredible...another great CFL game...

I also heard yesterday that the Bombers have 7 guys out now with injuries...seems like there are a lot of injuries this year considering we're only a few g ames into the season...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like I keep saying, not much better entertainment than the last 3 minutes of a CFL game. It,s a bit like work. Somedays I don't know why I bother coming in before 4:30 since that's when all the requests from management come in. Same thing with a CFL game; why bother watching before the 3-minute signal?


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

That Calgary vs. Sask game last night was one of the best games I've seen in a while. Great entertainment and no idea who was going to win until the final play. I give a lot of credit to Hufnagel and his staff for getting the team under control. Quite the comeback. Great game by Lewis.

edit: The Bombers did better than I expected on Wednesday. Their O-line is not getting the job done yet, though. I wonder if we'll see Elliott at QB for the next game.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

buzzy said:


> That Calgary vs. Sask game last night was one of the best games I've seen in a while. Great entertainment and no idea who was going to win until the final play. I give a lot of credit to Hufnagel and his staff for getting the team under control. Quite the comeback. Great game by Lewis.
> 
> edit: The Bombers did better than I expected on Wednesday. Their O-line is not getting the job done yet, though. I wonder if we'll see Elliott at QB for the next game.


I agree; that's the best game of the year so far.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm glad that you and your son had a fantastic time. You must have brought the Argos some good luck because they just squeaked by a really game Bomber team despite being riddled with injuries.


mario said:


> Ricky Ray stepped up in the Argos win over the Blue Bombers. It kind of felt like Winnipeg was finally going to get their first win but not last night. Thank you again to Intrepid for the fantastic seats. My son and I had a great time at the game!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It's what the CFL is all about. No lead is safe with 5 minutes left.


Steadfastly said:


> I agree; that's the best game of the year so far.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> It's what the CFL is all about. No lead is safe with 5 minutes left.


Or even 3 minutes...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hell, some days with NO time left on the clock!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Disappointed in my Lions at 2 - 2 after 4 games...  We should have been able to beat Edmonton on Friday...a couple of Lulay pics at key times hurt...Harris played great in that game though...

Good to see the Ti-Cats beat the Als yesterday - I wasn't able to watch the game but I saw the highlights and it looks like Burris had a good game throwing for 360 and 4 TDs...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That Chris Williams kick return that ended on the 1 when he was showing off was truly bizarre. Just goes to show you: just keep running until you see end-zone!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Hell, some days with NO time left on the clock!


All too true.

Just Ask Riders fans...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh I was there for that game, my friend, I was there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Bombers finally win...about time...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was glad to see it, but boy it was touch and go there. Good thing they had that fumble in their favour near the end.

And is it just me or was that one of several 50yd+ romps from Clarence Denmark that I've seen called back on a penalty this season. Here he does all this fancy catching and running, and his team-mates keep messing it up for him.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Of course the only game not close?

The Stamps blew it.

No offense...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> No offense...


That has to be the double entendre of the week. Kudos!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

zontar said:


> Bombers finally win...about time...


yup, I didnt see the game but I'm glad the bombers finally won one...

I'm sill trying to figure out if Edmonton fans want to run Tillman out of town or not....I still think the Ricky Ray trade was a bad one for Edmonton - but they currently have the same 3-2 record as the Argos so I guess we'll have to wait and see...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Overall, I figure that having Ray in our lineup would probably translate into at least 7 more offensive points per game than we're getting now. That would put us at 5-0.


Interesting point...It will be interesting to see how my Lions do against Ray on Monday


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Eskimos have been inconsistent this year. And I mean seriously where-the-hell-did-my-team-go inconsistent. I don't know if you can chalk that up to a QB. I saw a bunch of that last year when they HAD Ricky Ray. What is Steve Giles attempted/completed ratio so far this year, and how does it compare to Ray's ratio last year?


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Glad to see Calgary playing better tonight. As for Hamilton, they'll have to practise getting Burris and Stala on the same page.

I was beginning to think there wouldn't be any scoring at all in that first half. Pretty sloppy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

buzzy said:


> Glad to see Calgary playing better tonight. As for Hamilton, they'll have to practise getting Burris and Stala on the same page.
> 
> I was beginning to think there wouldn't be any scoring at all in that first half. Pretty sloppy.


Good to see them win again!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

buzzy said:


> Glad to see Calgary playing better tonight. As for Hamilton, they'll have to practise getting Burris and Stala on the same page.
> 
> I was beginning to think there wouldn't be any scoring at all in that first half. Pretty sloppy.


I was hoping for better from Hamilton. The rain didn't help the first half at all. And yeah, that touchdown pass that Stala didn't seem to know was coming wasa real headshaker. Ironic, after seeing him make some catches where you wonder how the hell the ball got in there and how the hell he snagged it.

Apart from that, it appeared to be Jon Cornish night.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Apart from that, it appeared to be Jon Cornish night.


A good night for Cornish and the Calgary offensive line. That fumble on the Hamilton 3 yard line wasn't too good. Fortunately, Calgary didn't really need any points on that drive.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Argos release Cory Boyd. Whoa... I wonder about the _real_ reason for that move.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

buzzy said:


> Argos release Cory Boyd. Whoa... I wonder about the _real_ reason for that move.


Has to be a non playing reason for this--at least in part.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

buzzy said:


> Argos release Cory Boyd. Whoa... I wonder about the _real_ reason for that move.


Real reason??? Probably because with Boyd the Argos would have a shot at making the playoffs. Without him, no way. We wouldn't want the Boatman in the playoff hunt when T.O. is hosting the Grey Cup would we? Let's shoot ourselves in the other foot by getting rid of Chad Owens as well. What an inept organization. I think it's time to axe the coach.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The motives may ultimately be revealed when we see where Boyd ends up. He is now apparently an Edmonton Eskimo.


And what DO you call that thing that Todd Smith ran back for 40-something yards on Friday night? Was it relay-volleyball, because it sure didn't look like football?

You can see it here - TSN CFL News & Scores | Team Standings | CFL Schedules | Highlights - if you look over on the right and click on Top 3 Plays of the Week. It's the first play they show, complete with slo-mo replays. An absolute fun blast to watch...but what the hell WAS it, and where does it go in the stats? Passing? Rushing? Self-interception? Airborne fumble recovery? Vertical lateral?

Speaking of which, are laterals permitted anymore? I can't recall the last time I ever saw one. Were they outlawed once the so-called "shovel pass" came into effect? Some of THE most exciting plays in CFL football would often come via laterals on kick returns, or double-reverses via laterals. I miss them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is something for you CFL fans

http://www.canadapost.ca/shop/cfl/100-sup-th-sup-grey-cup-game.jsf


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A CFL fan who also collects stamps? Man, that's _no social life _whatsoever! I'm just wondering why the heck the Mint hasn't already put out a commemorative quarter.

I can't believe it took me all these years to figure out why postal services encourage stamp collecting. I'm looking at those CFL stamp sets, and I'm thinking "_People will buy those, but they won't actually use them_". Well DUH!! Revenue from a product that is cheap to make, and won't require any further layout in terms of operating costs once purchased (unlike "normal" postage stamps that will involve paying employees wages if they are used). I may be slow, but I can be taught.

When it comes to commemorative coins, though, the return on investment by the Mint can't be nearly as high as that of Canada Post. If I use coins, that doesn't entail any fuirther outlay by the Mint, like it would for Canada Post. Whether I collect coins or use them ought to make little difference for the Mint...or does it?

But that's a different thread.

If those stamp sets had a strip of Ottawa and Moncton/Maritime stamps, then maybe I'd bite.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Somehow when it's CFL & Stamps--I think of the Calgary Stampeders for some reason...

Even if it's Canada Post or Fred Stamps.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Some rather horrendous performances by Calgary and Saskatchewan last weekend. Funny enough, they play each other this weekend. I wonder if there will be any touchdowns in that game.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have no idea what happened to the Roughriders. Green was NOT the colour that day, and from the way they played, football may not have been the game either.

Looking at the league scoring stats this morning. Not surprisingly, the leading scorers were the various place kickers. However, smack in the middle of all those place kickers was Ti-Cat Chris Williams. As dull as some of the games (or at least some of the halves) have been in recent weeks, there are some truly exciting players in the league this year. The Riders were sucking flatulence off dead bears on the weekend, but Todd Smith alone was almost worth the price of admission. And Chad Kackaert made it really easy not to miss Cory Boyd.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Kackert is good. I just hope they can spread the football around and don't overuse him. If they have to lean on him all the time, he might get hurt or worn out before the end of the season.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Kackert is okay but I'm concerned he may be a bit fragile. Time will tell. I'm a huge Argos fan but I think their last win was based on which team sucked the least that night.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I think their last win was based on which team sucked the least that night.


Felt like that at times...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I was actually a little surprised to see the Eskis beat up the Argos last night - I thought the Argos would bring it given that they were at home...maybe the whole Boyd thing rattled the locker room...

Also a little surprised to see the Bombers get rid of LaPolice - it kinda bugs when the coach is the first to go...

My BC Lions are looking pretty good


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the Lions are the class of the League. My Argos look disorganized and without any concrete offensive plan. I'm not surprised the Eskies won. They sucked, but they sucked less than Toronto. I think the sleeping giant is Montreal and slowly they will gain momentum towards the Grey Cup.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Argos looked very sloppy! As much as I like Ricky Ray he seemed lost at times. Not all his fault. Considering Toronto is hosting the Grey Cup I would have thought the Argos organization would have built a winner at all costs.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mario said:


> Argos looked very sloppy! As much as I like Ricky Ray he seemed lost at times. Not all his fault. Considering Toronto is hosting the Grey Cup I would have thought the Argos organization would have built a winner at all costs.


They're trying...
But that's how it goes with the Argos...


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> I think the Lions are the class of the League. My Argos look disorganized and without any concrete offensive plan. I'm not surprised the Eskies won. They sucked, but they sucked less than Toronto. I think the sleeping giant is Montreal and slowly they will gain momentum towards the Grey Cup.


I guess we will see if the sleeping giant can top the class of the league...Montreal vs BC this Friday - should be a good game


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

The Eskies are completely loaded with talent in the backfield. I'd run those backs against any defence in the league non stop.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Wow. Quite the shellacking tonight. I doubt anyone predicted the Riders would play so well or that Bombers would play so poorly. Winnipeg couldn't do anything right in that game. I don't think I've seen a team play such a poor game since Richie Hall was coaching the Eskimos.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

buzzy said:


> Wow. Quite the shellacking tonight. I doubt anyone predicted the Riders would play so well or that Bombers would play so poorly. Winnipeg couldn't do anything right in that game. I don't think I've seen a team play such a poor game since Richie Hall was coaching the Eskimos.


You mean like this one?
[video=youtube;pjXtn23RUj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjXtn23RUj4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


I'm expecting a closer game on Monday...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well couldn't have gotten any closer at McMahon on Monday--unless it went to OT.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mario said:


> As much as I like Ricky Ray he seemed lost at times.


I thought that you were talking about Burris.

Without Williams, would Hamilton have any wins this year?

I can't help but think Saskie is the fav for the Grey Cup after they kill a team like they just did.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

zontar said:


> You mean like this one?


Yes. There were a couple of blowouts like that close together if I recall correctly.

I'm really looking forward to the Banjo Bowl this weekend. If the Bombers play like they did last weekend, the boos will be defeaning. I hope it's a closer game.

Lots of mistakes by both teams in the Edm vs. Calgary game.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

adding Soloman Eliminiam (sp?) to the already best defense in the league would be quite a nice feat.
I find it very tough to believe that he can't stick on an NFL squad. mad talent, but a bit too small to pass the eyeball test, i guess.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> Yah, but...
> 
> 1. They were 0-5 in the five games prior to that.
> 2. It was Winnipeg.


Ok...you got me...but they could be getting hot at just the right time!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

buzzy said:


> Lots of mistakes by both teams in the Edm vs. Calgary game.


Could have gone either way--so here's to a bigger lead for the Stamps Friday night!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Any predictions on Ti-Cats/Argos on Saturday? I thought both QB's were incredibly inconsistent last week. If one of the Teams defence plays large then it could be a blow out for either of them. Ray needs to use more receivers than just Chad Owens. Hank needs to learn how to "find" his wide open receivers. I'll be at the game to watch the carnage.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

zontar said:


> Could have gone either way--so here's to a bigger lead for the Stamps Friday night!


yeah I'm quoting myself--but it was a bigger margin of victory--two points instead of one!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Bummer that the Ti-Cats lost to the Argos - I was picking the Ti-Cats to come out of the east but they're not looking as good as I thought they would be...

Nice win by my Lions in the re-match against the Alouettes


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with Doriangrey. I thought the Tabbies would be the team to beat in the East. I was at the Argos/Ticats game. Burris looked tired and he can't seem to "see" his open receivers. He had plenty of guys to hit but never came close to throwing to them. He passed for 16 of 30? That's ugly. You could see the frustration of Stalla gesturing his arms after he's all alone and the ball is not thrown within 20 yards of him. He only threw 2 passes to Stalla all day. I also think Fantuz's hands have turned to stone. Is he washed up at 29? The bright spot is Avon Cobourne who rushed for around 118 yards. He's a workhorse and the only reason the 'Cats can move the ball. Toronto has it's issues as well. In the last four minutes the Defence sat on its hands and allowed 2 quick touchdowns or the game would have been a slaughter. Don't get me started on Ricky Ray. He had a good day but he's also lucky he got a great game from his Offensive line or he would have ended up with stats that were close to Hank. B.C. is a BEAST and they're just starting to hit their stride. They will be tough to beat for the rest of the season unless Lulay gets hurt.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

BC is a beast and it looks like they will get Soloman Elimimian back too  

Interesting BC just dealt Brandon Peguese to the Ti-Cats - apparently he was a problem in the locker room...it'll be interesting to see if he helps or hinders the Ti-Cats


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) My condolences to Bomber fans. The Bombers worked hard to come back from the 52-0 washout the week before, and did a nice job. Joey Elliot is no Buck Pierce, but he's finding his groove. I don't disagree with the call to punt at the end, but I do think they mismanaged the clock, and left the Riders too much time. The Riders, meanwhile, did the near-impossible with a half a minute. I used to say that there are few spectator sports that have as much excitement as the last 3 minutes of a CFL game. I may have to whittle that down to the last 10 seconds the way this season is going. How many games have been decided on the very last play of the game?

2) The Ti-Cats are having trouble closing the deal. I see the defense is last in the league in QB sacks, and while the pass coverage ain't bad, it is far too easy to score rushing yardage against them. Too many games lost by a couple points. They need to do something about that. Burris can be great, but he's inconsistent, and I don't know what the issue is. Same thing with Fantuz. And while I understand that you don't want to "use up" a player, having Rutley and Williams dedicated to different kinds of returns seems kind of narrow-minded. Wouldn't hurt to let them switch around a bit, just to keep the opposition's kick defense team on their heels.

3) How the hell does Hugh Charles DO that? [video=youtube;AYT3hcZMrtk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYT3hcZMrtk[/video]


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I was disappointed to hear Calgary's Larry Taylor is on the 9-game injured list. He's been a lot of fun to watch this season. He may be back at the end of October if his knee surgery goes well.

I was just reading that Chad Kackert won't be playing this weekend (leg). That's quite a blow to the Toronto offence, especially against BC.

I'm glad to hear Edmonton is putting that three tailback experiment on the shelf. That didn't go so well last weekend.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the Argos need some prayers since they are venturing into the B.C. Valley of Death. So if Kackert isn't playing are they bringing in Riggs Jr. off the practice roster?


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> I think the Argos need some prayers since they are venturing into the B.C. Valley of Death. So if Kackert isn't playing are they bringing in Riggs Jr. off the practice roster?


Yes, I believe that's the case.

Kackert didn't make the trip with the team, which is a good thing. Sitting on a long flight with a sore leg is obviously not the best thing to do.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well so far, so good this weekend, as far as winners-but a little ridiculous with the blowouts (Although there is on team I never mind seeing get blown out)


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

zontar said:


> Well so far, so good this weekend, as far as winners-but a little ridiculous with the blowouts (Although there is on team I never mind seeing get blown out)


Winnipeg? (just kidding)


I enjoyed the Calgary vs. Winnipeg game on Friday, even though it was a blowout; Calgary made some good plays and it was nice to see Nik Lewis get to 10,000 yards.

I didn't see much of the other games this weekend, but what I did see wasn't very impressive. Toronto made some strange offensive play calls on their final drive. I'm not sure why they were so focused on throwing into the endzone. They had plenty of time and should have taken more time off the clock in my opinion. Of course, they didn't score and ended up coughing up the ball. It was kind of frustrating to watch.

I only caught the last quarter of today's game (Sask vs. Montreal). I think there was a flag on every play.

Winnipeg has a real mess on their hands. I've never been a big fan of LaPolice, but things certainly haven't improved since he was canned. I guess they'll just ride it out and make changes in the off-season.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually I think Riggs Jr looked pretty darn good. A real power running back. They should have given him the ball more often.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

It's good to know they have some depth there. I didn't see much of that game but the stats they put on the screen for him near the end of the game were impressive. If he was available, I don't know why they didn't make use of him to kill the clock and maybe even run in for a touchdown.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Jackson is getting the start for the Argos this week with Ray out with a sprained ACL. I've always liked Jackson and he has a cannon for an arm. He'll have the full week of practice and I think it'll be interesting to see how he fares against the Bomber defence.

I still can't believe the behaviour of Jon Cornish and Kalif Mitchell last weekend. What's with these guys?!


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, with only a few games left to go in the regular season I have to say that I am disappointed in Hamilton - I really thought they could lead the east but it was obvioulsly not meant to be. 

And if I was an Eskimos fan I would be looking for Tillman's resignation because the Argos improved this year with Ray and the Eskimos will finish with a worse record than last year so from here in the cheap seats that looks like it was a very bad trade. 

Pretty happy with my BC Lions - we can lock up first in the west with a win this Friday against the Eskimos


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

doriangrey said:


> Well, with only a few games left to go in the regular season I have to say that I am disappointed in Hamilton - I really thought they could lead the east but it was obvioulsly not meant to be.


You and me both. Particularly since the Ti-Cats are one of the few teams with a decent quarterback still standing near the end of the season. Ray - out, Tate - out, Pierce - out, Jyles - on and off, Durant - on and off. You'd think that, and all those great receivers, counts for something. Nah, I just don't think it's going to happen for them this season. There's a crossover coming.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

All the Teams in the East are dying a slow death right now. I hate the Tabbies but I really thought with Hank and their excellent group of receivers that they would be 10-5 right now and would be our rep in the Grey Cup. However I think the crossover may just end it for the East with 2 Western Teams in the finals for the Cup. BC versus Edmonton anyone?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Intrepid said:


> BC versus Edmonton anyone?


BC vs Sask - I think that would be a great final


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

doriangrey said:


> BC vs Sask - I think that would be a great final


The trick is who is going to cross over to the East?


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

another great CFL game last night - I was hoping the Ti-Cats would come back in that game...it was pretty exciting to see them come back and tie it up at 40 - bummer they lost by a last minute field goal by the Argos - but a pretty fun game to watch...

What happened to the Ti-Cats this year? I thought they would do well with Burris and Cortez...maybe not enough talent surrounding them?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know what happened to the Ti Cats this year. They had an excellent receiving corps consisting of Chris Williams, Bakari Grant, Andy Fantuz, Aaron Kelly, Dave Stalla not to mention Samuel Giguere and Avon Cobourne who also have decent hands as well. Throw in Hank with his arm and I thought they were the number one contenders in the East at the beginning of the season. However, Hank is inconsistent, he's either real good or real bad. This year Fantuz had a hard time holding on to the ball. The Defence had problems as well. The fact the Tabbies lost to an already lack lustre Argos squad who even sat out 10 regular starters is a perfect summation of the tabbies season. Go Argos!!! Even though you kind of suck this year.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I honestly think that it was the defence that failed the TiCats this year. Like any QB Burris was hot and cold, not unlike his play in Calgary or Saskatchewan. But he had a solid year overall for stats (in fact didn't TSN say he had one of his best years with regards to statistics?). On the offence, the biggest disappointment for me was Fantuz. Being a Rider fan I got to watch him play at his best and he is far better than he showed this year, or last year for that matter. I really expected him and Burris to light up the scoreboard this year. That receiving corp should have been one of the best in the league. They were good, but not great. But that defence just left them out in the cold far too often. 

Now, my Riders. Well. Where do I start? Maybe I just won't. It's been a frustrating year. Some good games, some crappy games. The epitome of inconsistent. They snuck their way into the playoffs, and while I'll be cheering for them as always, knowing the way they've played this year I just know that it'll be their last game of the year. They don't have what it takes to make it to the cup this year. 

However I'd like to see them cross over and play Toronto and actually win that game as a little revenge against a headhunting Isaac. I'd like to let a few of the Rider OffensiveLinemen show him what tough play really means. (of course they would have to block or catch him to do that.....................but still.....)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> I don't know what happened to the Ti Cats this year. They had an excellent receiving corps consisting of Chris Williams, Bakari Grant, Andy Fantuz, Aaron Kelly, Dave Stalla not to mention Samuel Giguere and Avon Cobourne who also have decent hands as well. Throw in Hank with his arm and I thought they were the number one contenders in the East at the beginning of the season. However, Hank is inconsistent, he's either real good or real bad. This year Fantuz had a hard time holding on to the ball. The Defence had problems as well. The fact the Tabbies lost to an already lack lustre Argos squad who even sat out 10 regular starters is a perfect summation of the tabbies season. Go Argos!!! Even though you kind of suck this year.


You forgot Chevon Walker....as did many others. When I saw Walker return a few kicks earlier this season, in a manner that rivalled the best of the best, my reaction was "You mean they have this guy AND they have Chris Williams?" (Now I'm blocking on the name of the guy they had one or two seasons ago whose first game had a 100yd+ kickoff return TD). The lineup of talent was stellar. Unfortunately, it was all in the rushing and receiving squad, and not enough of it in the defensive or offensive front line. I hope they have had an opportunity to gel this year, fix their line issues, and come back next year as the same team, but more integrated.

Gotta tell ya, though, between last night's loss to the Argos and the snow-related ball-placement slipup in Calgary 2 weeks ago, where they missed scoring a potentially game-winning field goal, there's been more than enough place-kicking heartache for the Cats.

As an aside, I don't know how many of you listen to the CBC comedy hoax-interview show "This is That", but they put out a call for show ideas, and I responded. They replied and seemed to like my idea but I'm getting the sense that the "best-before" date on this one may be coming up too soon to run with it this season. Maybe I'll get lucky, though. 

This is That items have to have an air of plausibility to them, while simultaneously being outrageous. My story idea was that the new Ottawa CFL franchise was going to be the Riders again, by popular demand. Since the last owner of the Rough Riders had wanted too much for the rights to the name (true), and it would be too confusing to have two teams in the CFL named the Roughriders, the new owners had found a way to circumvent the cost of purchasing the rights to the name, make the fans happy, and avoid confusion, by using *two* spaces in the name instead of one: "Rough__Riders". You can hear the difference, right? It would probably take a bit of time for announcers to leave their old habits behind and get the pronunciation just right, but Ottawa fans would once again be able to cheer "Go, Riders, go!", and the CFL would once again have two of 9 teams with _approximately_ the same name.


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

mhammer said:


> My story idea was that the new Ottawa CFL franchise was going to be the Riders again, by popular demand. Since the last owner of the Rough Riders had wanted too much for the rights to the name (true), and it would be too confusing to have two teams in the CFL named the Roughriders, the new owners had found a way to circumvent the cost of purchasing the rights to the name, make the fans happy, and avoid confusion, by using *two* spaces in the name instead of one: "Rough__Riders". You can hear the difference, right? It would probably take a bit of time for announcers to leave their old habits behind and get the pronunciation just right, but Ottawa fans would once again be able to cheer "Go, Riders, go!", and the CFL would once again have two of 9 teams with _approximately_ the same name.


Brilliant. Absolutely Brilliant.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Argos win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a game!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

da Argos are da bomb!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Stamps are looking pretty good right now. 12 point lead. Wow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quite the upsets today.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Very disappointed in Montreal. Toronto in the Grey Cup - A Hamilton boy's worst nightmare.
I am glad to see Calgary though. I like Kevin Glen and feel he might get the respect he deserves now. He sure didn't get it in Hamilton.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I'm glad Kevin Glenn gets another chance to play in a Grey Cup game. He very likely would have won in 2007 with WPG if he'd been healthy. He made some amazing plays today.

Happy for Ricky Ray as well.

Good games today. Should be an entertaining Grey Cup.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Entertaining games today--made better by the Stamps winning.

Hard not to feel good for Kevin Glenn.
And a little sad for Drew Tate--although he was enjoying himself as well.

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As bad as I feel for Drew Tate, he can console himself knowing that it was, after all, that last big throw he made in the playoff against the Riders that allowed them to go to Vancouver in the first place.

In some respects, given how much I suspect many of us were preparing for a repeat of the Lions-Als showdown from last year, a Stamps-Argos cup makes for an interesting game. Certainly the Kackert-Cornish showdown will be interesting. Both defensive squads have their work cut out for them.

And do make an effort to watch the Vanier Cup on Friday. The connection between McMaster QB Kyle Quinlan and receiver Robert Babic is about as beautiful as the connection between Calvillo and Cahoon. If you haven't seen it, I promise you'll like it.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> And do make an effort to watch the Vanier Cup on Friday. The connection between McMaster QB Kyle Quinlan and receiver Robert Babic is about as beautiful as the connection between Calvillo and Cahoon. If you haven't seen it, I promise you'll like it.


Agreed. If it's anything like last years game, it will be a thriller.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

For those that will not be able to watch the Grey Cup next week. the final score will be Argos 42, Calgary 29.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Here in Edmonton a lot of us will be cheering on Toronto. Apparently, it's a time honoured tradition as simple as ABC - anybody but Calgary.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> For those that will not be able to watch the Grey Cup next week. the final score will be Argos 42, Calgary 29.


i think you got the numbers backwards...


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> Here in Edmonton a lot of us will be cheering on Toronto. Apparently, it's a time honoured tradition as simple as ABC - anybody but Calgary.


And here in Hamilton, we'll be cheering on Calgary for the same reason - Anybody But Toronto.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think the numbers to be interested in are not the final score, but rather how many yards rushing for Cornish, and how many for Kackert. Those two numbers may well spell the other two people seem to be interested in.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

dtsaudio said:


> And here in Hamilton, we'll be cheering on Calgary for the same reason - Anybody But Toronto.


 At least Ti Cat fans will finally have some team to cheer for this year.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Quite the upsets today.


Can't believe how poorly my Lions played  



dtsaudio said:


> And here in Hamilton, we'll be cheering on Calgary for the same reason - Anybody But Toronto.


Normally I would be in the ABT crowd but I think it's kinda nice when the home team can win - and Argos fans haven't had much to cheer for in recent years... 

Edmonton fans are the ones who should be bitter right now with Tillman trading Ricky Ray away to the Grey Cup bound Argos...still can't believe that deal...you hate to see a guy get fired from his job but I really don't like that guy...I'm not even an Eskis fan but that whole thing kinda bugs me...


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You have to give Ricky Ray his due. I was never a Ray fan. He came to the Argos and everyone expected him to be the saviour right away. But Toronto really has a complex offence (no jokes please). It took him a while to get use to it and his receivers. He has at least 5 guys that he knows will catch the ball if it's thrown "anywhere" near them (some may fumble it but that's another story.) Ricky Ray is now hitting a confident stride with the Argos. If the Double Blue don't win the Grey Cup it won't be Ricky's fault. Toronto's problems are mired in costly and unecessary penalties and fumbles at the crucial junctures in the game. I'm a Ray fan now. Go Argos!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> i think you got the numbers backwards...


Sorry about that. Calgary 29, Argos 42. Happy now?:banana:


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the game, but not the halftime show. For the 100th Grey Cup the band line up is mediocre. And Justin Bieber ugh!!!!!
The CFL could have done much better


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Sorry about that. Calgary 42, Argos 29. Happy now?:banana:


Fixed it for you.
No need to thank me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

dtsaudio said:


> I'm looking forward to the game, but not the halftime show. For the 100th Grey Cup the band line up is mediocre. And Justin Bieber ugh!!!!!
> The CFL could have done much better


I'm just trying to imagine Gordon Lightfoot doing a medley of his catalog in a stadium, for crying out loud. How on earth does he appeal to the people who would stay to watch Bieber and Jepsen rather than go take a whiz? Or is the idea that the kids take their turn at the urinals first, while he plays, and then the old farts go relieve themselves when Bieber and Co come on?

Or maybe Gord will join in some kind of hip-hop version of his hits?

"Sundown....yeah...yeah....c'mon,
There was a time......HAH.....yeah...yeah, when there was no train,
in the early morning rain....yeah...yeah,
so put your hands in the air, wave 'em like you don't care,
...cause that's what you get....yeah...yeah,
for lovin' me, BAYYYYYY-beh,
so you don'tcha try, yeah....yeah,
to read my mind, hah,
cuz baby I'll be....yeah....yeah....Alberta bound
don't want no Motor City madness,
I'm just waitin' for....someone to take me home""


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Funny there was no mention of him doing the half time show on the news last night or this morning ( Gordon Lightfoot ), makes me wonder is he still scheduled.ship


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I hope for his sake that he simply decided to skip it. If he was the featured artist for the whole thing, that would be one thing. But being wedged in between a bunch of other people is rather demeaning for someone of his stature, if you ask me.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

dtsaudio said:


> I'm looking forward to the game, but not the halftime show. For the 100th Grey Cup the band line up is mediocre. And Justin Bieber ugh!!!!!
> The CFL could have done much better


I just heard about that earlier this week - unbelievable...Justin Bieber for the halftime show?!?! serously?!? someone was smoking something when they made that decision...


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I too was never a Ricky Ray fan but was truly impressed with his performance throughtout the season. I'm still a little dumbfounded how the Argos made it to the Grey Cup but will go with it. GO ARGOS!!!!!! 




Intrepid said:


> You have to give Ricky Ray his due. I was never a Ray fan. He came to the Argos and everyone expected him to be the saviour right away. But Toronto really has a complex offence (no jokes please). It took him a while to get use to it and his receivers. He has at least 5 guys that he knows will catch the ball if it's thrown "anywhere" near them (some may fumble it but that's another story.) Ricky Ray is now hitting a confident stride with the Argos. If the Double Blue don't win the Grey Cup it won't be Ricky's fault. Toronto's problems are mired in costly and unecessary penalties and fumbles at the crucial junctures in the game. I'm a Ray fan now. Go Argos!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Overall the Stamps have played well against Ray over the years, I hope that continues.
The two games these two teams played this season were in July & August, and both teams have improved since then, so you can't really gauge the Grey Cup by those games.

I'm looking forward to the game


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think we've made too much of the half-time show. They ARE pretty short, so even if the event organizers had scored Neil Young, The Hip, and Rush, that wouldn't necessarily make for a great half-time show because they would be hustled through 30 seconds of this and 20 seconds of that.

I'm reminded of an episode of the Ed Sullivan Show from the mid-60's that left me slack-jawed. He would often have a musical act on following the last commercial (frequently Cadbury's Caramilk). They would have about 3-4 minutes, tops, before Ed waved goodnight and the house orchestra started played the outro music.

This one week, he brings on an all-star, and I mean ALL STAR, band of people who had just played the Newport Jazz Festival. They start playing some up-tempo blues, and the camera shifts from one to the other to another, about every 10-15 seconds. Everybody gets one bar, and the caption underneath the musician shows who they are: Miles Davis, Cannonball Adderly, J J Johnson, McCoy Tyner, Charlie Mingus, Roland Kirk, and the list goes on with a veritable who's who of jazz. And they all got about 10-15 seconds to show why they're great. Gee, Ed, thanks.

Like I keep telling people, the best part of the half-time show is watching the crew set up a complete functioning stage in less time than it takes you or I to make toast.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

mhammer said:


> Like I keep telling people, the best part of the half-time show is watching the crew set up a complete functioning stage in less time than it takes you or I to make toast.


Good point - the crew that pulls that off is underappreciated for sure. I enjoy the halftime show - it's like an event within an event...I like your idea of Rush doing the halftime show  Their new album is excellent - they would rock the halftime show...do a medley with some rockin tunes like spirit of radio, what you're doing, 1/2 the world, etc. - they have so many great tunes...that would be awesome...instead we get Justin Bieber...unbelievable...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought half time was bathroom break time, as well as replenishing snacks.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> I thought half time was bathroom break time, as well as replenishing snacks


It will be this time.

GO STAMPS


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

The Rogers Centre management finally relented and will let the Calgary horse inside the stadium. Someone asked the horse why he had such a long face. He said "I'm practising for when the Stampeders lose on Sunday".


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like no one is really happy with the half time show when you read most of the reviews everyone is wondering what the HELL where they thinking,oh yeah they weren't.
http://www.tsn.ca/cfl/story/?id=408288
Good thing there is plenty of beer to watch and I won't have to listen to the 1/2 time show and some very old scotch single malt and of course my famous chicken wings.ship


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> The Rogers Centre management finally relented and will let the Calgary horse inside the stadium. Someone asked the horse why he had such a long face. He said "I'm practising for when the Stampeders lose on Sunday".


The horse will be allowed in but not allowed to gallop. Sitting in a front row seat last night at Rogers Centre, I can see why: no room.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just had some of my plans get changed for tomorrow night--but in this case that's okay--it prevented a potential time conflict tomorrow evening.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Toronto 24, Calgary 6 at half time. I guessed 42 - 29 for the Argos but it appears that Calgary may have a difficult time reaching 29 points now with only 2 quarters left.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

Love it.

Toronto needs a winning team. BAD.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BEMUSofNrthAmra said:


> Love it.
> 
> Toronto needs a winning team. BAD.


Well they have it 34-14 for Toronto with 2 minutes to go.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wish the game had at least been closer.

More entertaining.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.shawconnect.ca/NewsArtic...ing_splashy_Grey_Cup_halftime_show/story.aspx
I still say what were they thinking and at least Ontario has 1 winning team left in it and looks like the horse didn't have to do hardly any work for hey.ship


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I can't believe Canada's biggest sporting event was only available on cable. Shameful


----------

